# Need a quick measurement on stock height for new tire and wheel fitment



## hostile42 (12 mo ago)

Hey GTO brothers and sisters. Long time owner (1990) first time poster. I've got a 1967 that had the master cylinder go out on it. So im taking the opportunity to do a disk conversion kit in the front along with 15" Rally II wheels and some redlines. My car has an HO Performance spring kit on it from back in the day so it is dropped front a rear from stock height but I have no idea how much. Currently the the wheel and tire combo is 225/60/14 up front and 235/60/14 in the rear. Both front and rear are on Torq Thrust 14x7 (I think) but could be 14x6 but I doubt it. Maybe even both. It is difficult to remember back to last week let alone the 90's when I was young and dumb. I can do all the math on tire size ok but would one of you kind souls with a stock height 67 give me a ground up to bottom of the fender measurement front and read and a center of wheel to bottom of the fender please. I know body fit and all that will be slightly different but it will give me a baseline of if it is dropped 1" or 2". Looking at 15x7 for front and 15x8 in the rear with a 60 or 65 series tire. Im concerned that the rears won't tuck under and rub the chrome. It is close now and adding height isnt going to help me with clearance. Obviously wider is more better, but since I dont live my life a quarter mile at a time any more I just want enough meat to keep a similar look. Thanks for any assistance. Pic to show what I got.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Nice car! You might want to repost in 1964-1974 section. Its currently in 2004-2006


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

Mine was basically restored to stock and finished in 2020. The only non-stock change was to swap the front drums with era correct disks off of a 71 Chevelle. I don't believe this made any change to the height. Also, my wheels are 15X7 and are P235 60/15s all the way around. I calculated tire height and they are basically the same as the original stock tire. My car also has stock AC. Here are your measurements:

FL Ground to fender 26 3/8" Mid-wheel to fender 14 1/2"
FR Ground to fender 26 1/4" Mid-wheel to fender 14 1/2"
RL Ground to fender 24 1/8" Mid-wheel to fender 12 1/8"
RR Ground to fender 24 1/2" Mid-wheel to fender 12 1/2"


----------



## hostile42 (12 mo ago)

Colorado67GTO said:


> Mine was basically restored to stock and finished in 2020. The only non-stock change was to swap the front drums with era correct disks off of a 71 Chevelle. I don't believe this made any change to the height. Also, my wheels are 15X7 and are P235 60/15s all the way around. I calculated tire height and they are basically the same as the original stock tire. My car also has stock AC. Here are your measurements:
> 
> FL Ground to fender 26 3/8" Mid-wheel to fender 14 1/2"
> FR Ground to fender 26 1/4" Mid-wheel to fender 14 1/2"
> ...



Thanks so much for this Colorado67GTO. I'm jealous of the A/C. Adding power disk after 30 years of owning the car is going to be amazing. Might just have to go power steering and A/C too since it is only money  Just what I needed for measurements. I am dropped 2" in the front and 1" in the rear exactly. Ive got 1/4" between tire and the fender now to keep it from rubbing in the rear. So the 235/60/15 should fit the rear just like they do now just being a 1" taller overall. Tucked up another 1/2" in the fender well won't be an issue since the overall width and tread width are nearly identical to what I have now. If I go 8" rear wheel the offset is a little move and could even be better to sneak a little bit more clearance. Might need to go 215/60/15 in the front to be safe but that is fine. Or I guess add a small spacer when I add the disk kit. Thanks for the assist.


----------

